# Christmas Nail Art ♡ Samanta Beauty



## Samantha Beauty (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey Beauties ♡
 
This is my Christmas nail design.
 
I hope you like it!
 
 
Thank you!
 
Samantha Beauty


----------



## Mariana Nicola (Dec 26, 2015)

*I recently started uploading my nail art. These are my Christmas nails. I hope you like them!*

https://www.facebook.com/bylovebird/


----------

